# Internet Connection Stops Responding



## BerwickND (Feb 15, 2006)

The problem is limited to my PC, not my laptop or my PS2 online connection: I tested them both out.

My internet connection stops responding, and I can't access messenger programs or webpages.

I'll be surfing the net or chatting on a messenger client, then all of a sudden, my connection stops responding and I must restart my PC (I've tried simply turning off/on the router and modem, it doesn't work). When my PC reboots, everything's fine for a while, then it happens again.

I've got the latest versions (and latest databases) of Avast, AVG, and Ad-Aware SE, and everything comes up normal and no infections.

But, obviously something is wrong.

Help!

Other Facts That Might be of Interest:

-I use Armor2Net Personal Firewall, with Windows Firewall Activated

-I don't think this issue is hardware related because it seems that if I'm not surfing the internet, the connection will keep responding and won't shut down.

-I can still access the internet via my wireless laptop connection, and hard-wired PS2 connection. Also, the problem disappears after a virus scan.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If it's only when connected, I suspect malware/spyware. I'm curious about the problem "disappearing" when you do a virus scan, does the scan detect any infection?


----------



## BerwickND (Feb 15, 2006)

I was thinking of adware/malware too.

But, Adaware and Spybot both come up negative, and I have the latest definitions.

I always use two antivirus programs, AVG and Avast. Both are updated to the latest program and database versions, and both come up negative.

I also have them set to notify me if they find something so I can choose what to do, rather then just having them correct or "heal" the file. But, nothing comes up there either.


----------



## Farkiller (Feb 6, 2006)

I have exactually the same problem - my router will work fine with other devices such as my XBOX 360 but as soon as the PC is on for 10 mins or so the connection to the internet goes and its seems to be only when i use the internet when its left alone the connection stays


----------



## BerwickND (Feb 15, 2006)

Yep, that's how mine is.

It almost has to be software related.


----------

